# Zocken auf 4k Fernsehern?



## illousion (24. Dezember 2014)

Hi, der Titel sagt alles. Es geht lediglich um Spiele wie Minecraft und LoL; die Leistung ist nicht das Problem.
Was mich interessiert sind eher die Erfahrungswerten bezüglich LoL und Inputlag, bzw ob 60ms mit LoL verträglich sind, oder ich mir nen 4k PC - Monitor kaufen sollte..

Weiß jemand da was / kann was berichten? Das Buget geht bis ca. 500€

Speziell gefunden hatte ich diese beiden:

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-UE40HU...?ie=UTF8&qid=1419419847&sr=8-6&keywords=4k+tv
LG 40UB800V 100 cm (40 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A (Ultra HD, 900Hz UCI, DVB-T/C/S, CI+, WLAN, Smart TV, HbbTV, Magic Remote) weiss: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## wooty1337 (24. Dezember 2014)

Für was 500€ Budget, nen 4k Fernseher respektive Monitor?


----------



## cryon1c (24. Dezember 2014)

500€ reicht weder für einen Monitor noch einen 4K Fernseher, wenns nicht der allerletzte Elektroschrott sein muss, aber selbst den kriegt man nicht für den Preis.

60ms input lag.. Woher die Daten?
Fernseher besitzen einen Spielmodus, wo alle "Verbesserungen" abgeschaltet werden und das Signal direkt durchgeht. Somit haben sie einen "normalen" Inputlag, wenige ms. 
4K lohnt sich nicht. Kauf dir nen guten 1440p oder 21:9 1080p Monitor, dann haste was gescheites und kannst auch alles auf Ultra dort zocken mit einer einzigen GPU.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2014)

Tja das ist stark vom persönlichen Empfinden abhängig obs stört. Für Minecraft sehe ich da kein Problem, ob du LOL mit einer Verzögerung von gefühlt ner halben Sekunde spielen willst musste selbst wissen. 

Da gibts auf YT zig vergleichsvideos, je nach verwendetem TV-Gerät ist der Inputlag wirklich enorm hoch. 

Ich kann selbst auf meinem (zugegeben billigen) FullHD-TV nicht spielen - auch im Game-Modus nicht. Letzterer macht die Problematik zwar deutlich kleiner, der Inputlag ist aber nach wie vor merklich da (wenn auch klein) bzw. deutlich höher als bei meinem PC-TFT.


----------



## wooty1337 (24. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> 500€ reicht weder für einen Monitor noch einen 4K Fernseher, wenns nicht der allerletzte Elektroschrott sein muss, aber selbst den kriegt man nicht für den Preis.
> .


In welchem Universum reichen denn 500€ nicht für einen 4k Monitor?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2014)

In dem Universum wo es noch Leute gibt die nicht nur die Auflösung kaufen sondern auch auf andere Qualitäten (Panel, Ausleuchtung, Farbtreue, Reaktionszeit, Inputlag, Stromverbrauch, Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, Bildwiederholrate, Anschlüsse, Ergonomie, anständige flickerfreie LED-Ansteuerung, ...) achten.

Da die Hersteller aber wissen dass der größte Teil nur "4K" oder "UHD" liest und vom Rest nicht den leisesten Schimmer hat werden eben Geräte produziert die möglichst billig 4K-Auflösung erreichen (die kosten dann unter 500€). Alle anderen genannten Eigenschaften sind bei den Billigdingern eben beschissen - aber der wilde Mob glaubt er kauft was tolles. Steht ja UHD!!!11eins drauf.

Ich warte persönlich noch immer auf ein 4K Gerät, das oben genannte Eigenschaften zumindest gut erfüllt und nicht mehrere 1000€ kostet. Aktuell noch immer keins am Markt. Der erste der zumindest in die nähe kommt ein sparsamer 4K mit gutem IPS-Panel zu sein ist der hier: Eizo FlexScan EV3237 schwarz, 31.5" (EV3237-BK).
Überzeugen tut der mich aber auch noch nicht. Mal nochn Jahr oder zwei warten.


----------



## wooty1337 (24. Dezember 2014)

Es soll auch Leute geben, die nicht die höchsten Ansprüche an den Monitor haben. Da reicht dann halt ein 60 Hz TN-Panel. Das wir hier nicht von Geräten für Enthusiasten reden, dürfte klar sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2014)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Es soll auch Leute geben, die nicht die höchsten Ansprüche an den Monitor haben.




Da geb ich dir Recht - aber die bewegen sich auch nicht im 4K-Bereich. Die Auflösung an sich richtet sich meiner Meinung nach bereits an Leute mit gehobenen Ansprüchen (sonst kannste ja Mainstream-FullHD kaufen) deswegen ärgert es mich ein wenig dass die Dinger stellenweise wirklich grottenschlecht sind. Das ist nicht mal gehobener Anspruch, wenn ich ein 4K-TFT sehe dessen Bild zwar schärfer aber insgesamt viel schlechter ist als das eines 200€-FullHD TFTs frage ich mich immer was das soll.

Klar sind nicht alle günstigen 4K-ler automatisch schlecht aber wenn ich schon in den Bereich gehe dann doch zumindest mit einem halbwegs ordentlichen Gerät. 


Persönlich möchte ich einfach nie wieder ein TN-Panel haben (wenn man mal ein ordentliches PVA oder IPS hatte will man einfach kein TN mehr^^) und die IPS-Panels im 4K-Bereich die gut aussehen UND schnell sind sind aktuell eben nicht bezahlbar.


----------



## d_ti (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde dir ebenfalls von einem UHD-Fernseher aus dieser Preiskategorie (~500€) abraten. Habe das Thema gerade erst durch, weil meine Eltern sich einen neuen Fernseher in der 40" Klasse anschaffen wollten. Zum Teil betragen die Unterschiede zwischen FHD und UHD dort ja wirklich nur noch 100€. Gott sei Dank habe ich mir die entsprechenden Geräte jedoch vorher im Laden angesehen. Die UHD's weisen meistens zwar ein gutes Bild bei ruhigen Szenen auf, sobald jedoch schnelle Bewegungen geschehen, wird das Bild einfach nur noch schrecklich unscharf.


----------



## illousion (24. Dezember 2014)

Und was wenn man sich in Richtung eines 4k - PC Monitors bewegt?
https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/PB287Q-LED-Monitor/html/product/1135283?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2014)

Zum zocken ist der ganz brauchbar - aber eben ein TN. 

Wenn einem die Bildqualität ausreicht spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Dezember 2014)

Warum muss es denn 4K sein?
Reicht nicht auch WQHD oder FHD?
Bei 4K hast du noch viele kleine Probleme und der Rechenaufwand gegenüber FHD ist 4mal so hoch.
Selbst bei LoL kommt da so manche Karte schon an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## illousion (24. Dezember 2014)

Bei LoL sollte das kein Problem sein.
Bei LoL skaliert das FOV bescheuerter Weise ab gewissem Grad nur mit Auflösung. Außerdem hätte ich gerne gut Übersicht und viel platz auf dem Hauptdesktop. Da ich WQHD nicht wirklich günstiger bekomme dachte ich mir warum dann nicht 4k. 
Die grafikanforderungen von LoL sind die von einem Officeprogramm, wenn ich mit meiner 7870 Battlefield auf mittelhohen Einstellungen in ca. 2k1k spielen kann, sollte das kein Problem sein mit der 970 o:
Schließlich habe ich in FullHD zwischen 230 und 300FPS


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. Dezember 2014)

> Da ich WQHD nicht wirklich günstiger bekomme dachte ich mir warum dann nicht 4k.



Und du erwartest, dass das bei 4K dann geht? Gute WQHD (2560x1440) sind selbst im 400-600Euro Bereich. Da kannst du bei 4K natürlich TN nehmen - Samsung und co. grüssen. Jedoch empfehlen wir es dir nicht.


----------



## illousion (24. Dezember 2014)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Und du erwartest, dass das bei 4K dann geht? Gute WQHD (2560x1440) sind selbst im 400-600Euro Bereich. Da kannst du bei 4K natürlich TN nehmen - Samsung und co. grüssen. Jedoch empfehlen wir es dir nicht.


 Okay, danke für die Hilfe 
Edit: welchen WQHD könntet ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. Dezember 2014)

> Ich warte persönlich noch immer auf ein 4K Gerät, das oben genannte Eigenschaften zumindest gut erfüllt und nicht mehrere 1000€ kostet.



Gibt doch den 31' von LG - LG Electronics 31MU97-B, 31" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kostet zwar 1400Euro aber 300Euro differenz zu deinem Eizo, der von den Bildern sehr breit zu sein scheint 



> Okay, danke für die Hilfe


 Zu welchem Modell tendierst du jetzt?

Meine Auswahl für 4K TN sind nur die - Produktvergleich Samsung U28D590D, 28" (LU28D590DS), iiyama ProLite B2888UHSU, 28" (B2888UHSU-B1), ASUS PB287Q, 28" (90LM00R0-B02170) | Geizhals Deutschland (Da musst du selbst wissen, ob sich das Panel in deinen Augen rechtfertigt)

Hier mal eine Auswahl von besseren Monitoren in WQHD - Produktvergleich Dell UltraSharp U2715H, 27" (210-ADSN/210-ADSO/210-ADSZ/210-ADZG), iiyama ProLite XB2779QS schwarz, 27" (XB2779QS-B1), ASUS PB278QR, 27" (90LMGA001T02251C) | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruss Patrick


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2014)

Hab selber nen Asus PB287Q und der eignet sich verdammt gut zum zocken. Hat nen super Bild für ein TN Panel, absolut nicht zu vergleichen mit "normalen" TN Panels.
Mein TV hat nen 4k IPS Panel, was logischer weise nen besseres Bild hat aber zum Zocken nicht wirklich taugt, da zu viel Inputlag.


----------



## illousion (25. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hab selber nen Asus PB287Q und der eignet sich verdammt gut zum zocken. Hat nen super Bild für ein TN Panel, absolut nicht zu vergleichen mit "normalen" TN Panels.
> Mein TV hat nen 4k IPS Panel, was logischer weise nen besseres Bild hat aber zum Zocken nicht wirklich taugt, da zu viel Inputlag.



Hatte auch zu dem Asus 4k tendiert. Da ich Bildbearbeitung nur hobbymäßig betreibe und die Farben von meinen jetzigen 4:3 Hanns G TN Bildschirmen auch nicht soo schrecklich finde nehme ich mir die 4k mit.
Danke für die ausführliche Beratung. 

PS: Irgendwie traue ich dem iiyama nicht..
Nen Fernseher mit erträglichem inputlag gibts nicht oder? (Die 40" und der bessere Kontrast reizen mich)


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2014)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Gibt doch den 31' von LG - LG Electronics 31MU97-B, 31" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kostet zwar 1400Euro aber 300Euro differenz zu deinem Eizo, der von den Bildern sehr breit zu sein scheint



Der ist tatsächlich auch ein Kandidat wobei ich noch keine Erfahrung mit der Auflösung über UHD habe (4096er).


----------



## soth (25. Dezember 2014)

Den Asus habe ich jetzt schon in ein paar Läden gesehen, der ist echt nicht schlecht, auch von der Haptik her. Das Panel steckt aber auch in Geräten von Samsung, Lenovo, iyama, AOC und co.


----------



## illousion (25. Dezember 2014)

Dann wird es wohl der Asus werden, wie ich anfangs vor hatte, wozu habe ich mir jetzt stundenlang den Kopf darüber zerbrochen?


----------



## soth (25. Dezember 2014)

Naja, es gibt schon noch einige bessere Monitore, so ist das nicht


----------



## seba0112 (25. Dezember 2014)

illousion schrieb:


> Und was wenn man sich in Richtung eines 4k - PC Monitors bewegt?
> https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/PB287Q-LED-Monitor/html/product/1135283?



Ich hab das Ding hier stehen. LoL kannst Du mit 4k eh komplett vergessen. Ist nicht für 4k bzw. UHD optimiert, was zur Folge hat, dass beispielsweise die HP Balken absolut winzig erscheinen...
Kann Dir wenn Du willst mal nen Screenshot machen


----------



## cryon1c (25. Dezember 2014)

seba0112 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Ding hier stehen. LoL kannst Du mit 4k eh komplett vergessen. Ist nicht für 4k bzw. UHD optimiert, was zur Folge hat, dass beispielsweise die HP Balken absolut winzig erscheinen...
> Kann Dir wenn Du willst mal nen Screenshot machen



LoL geht selbst mit DSR also downsampling nicht. Skalierung nicht vorhanden. Hab das mal eingeschaltet - das Spiel skaliert selbst, aber das Interface tut es nicht, der Shop ist immer noch 80% vom Bildschirm und alles andere ist popelklein und nicht lesbar


----------



## seba0112 (25. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> LoL geht selbst mit DSR also downsampling nicht. Skalierung nicht vorhanden. Hab das mal eingeschaltet - das Spiel skaliert selbst, aber das Interface tut es nicht, der Shop ist immer noch 80% vom Bildschirm und alles andere ist popelklein und nicht lesbar



da muss ich dir rechtgeben - echt schade.


----------



## illousion (26. Dezember 2014)

Die Interfacegröße kann man doch anpassen  
Außerdem brächte man eh nur hp leisten und die map, der Rest ist ohnehin schwachsinn 

Aber den Screen hätte ich gerne ^^


----------



## cryon1c (26. Dezember 2014)

Von dem Elend gibt es keine Screens, ich will auch keins machen 
Glaub mir da ist nix einzustellen, das Ding ist nicht für 4k optimiert, egal wie man es dreht und wendet. Genau so wenig ist es für Nvidia Surround oder Eyefinity optimiert, hatte beides - das ist Rotz. Und Riot ignoriert erfolgreich alles zu dem Thema was höhere Auflösungen angeht.


----------



## seba0112 (26. Dezember 2014)

illousion schrieb:


> Die Interfacegröße kann man doch anpassen
> Außerdem brächte man eh nur hp leisten und die map, der Rest ist ohnehin schwachsinn
> 
> Aber den Screen hätte ich gerne ^^



ich schau später danach


----------

